
Ask HN: how to a/b test single page apps - vga805
I&#x27;ve been researching tools like optimizely and google optimize and it looks like a&#x2F;b testing single page apps is more difficult than I thought, especially if you want to give a lot of control to product teams.<p>Are there any solutions that people have used, either 3rd-party or home-grown approaches, that maintained a good balance between robust testing while allowing non-engineers to implement experiments?
======
panda427
[http://stevehanov.ca/blog/index.php?id=132](http://stevehanov.ca/blog/index.php?id=132)

